# Beautiful White Wax



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm hungry. Nice pics


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

A thing of beauty, I can almost smell the honey.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

in the third picture looking down into the box, what is the white stuff???


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

It looks like a plastic sheet to me. Catching the honey drips or something.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I haven't seen frames full of honey like that this early since I left Massachusetts.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

It's been a great year for spring honey here in the North East....looks exactly like my honey boxes.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*good and fat too*

The mediums look easy to uncap. You running 9 frames?


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Congratulations,
Good feeling aint it.
Curtis


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

"in the third picture looking down into the box, what is the white stuff???"
Yes, its plastic on the floor
"The mediums look easy to uncap. You running 9 frames?"
Yes 9 frames, but shallows
"Congratulations,
Good feeling aint it."
YES IT IS!


----------

